# Help! Weed infestation in new yard



## Mcm (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for looking!

Quick background. Just moved into my girlfriends home and attempting to rescue the lawn. From what I understand a couple years back the previous owner laid sod on half the yard that was bare. This wasn't maintained and quickly died. We just had the lawn seeded but in the interim we've just been inundated with some sort of weed (pictured below). Can anyone identify this? More importantly any recommendations for treating the weeds while promoting grass growth? Thank you in advance for any assistance and I look forward to learning on the forum!

Matt


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The big ones a general broadleaf spray should kill, the yellow ones are woodsorrel and triclopyr will kill it.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

You options are limited if you just seeded. Most herbicides will injure newly seeded grass. Not to mention you'd have to walk all over it to get to the weeds.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Good catch I dont know how I missed that


----------



## GaryCinChicago (Jun 3, 2017)

Ignore those weeds. Do not even care that they are there. Refuse to see them for now!
It's going to be tough with the upcoming heat, because you seeded at the wrong time. But what is done, is done, and you have to deal with cards you dealt.

Your objective is to grow grass, so continue to irrigate on a regular schedule and germinate the seeds and promote the growth of new grass (and weeds too! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmRG0Y5N8lg )

I understand that it is hard to do and it looks awful now, but you have to trust us. Grow the good and (later) kill the bad. Heck, mother nature might even help you with summer knocking on the door, and kill those weeds for you, due to heat and genetics!

FWIW, everyone of those green salad bowl fixings are easily killed - in due time - when your new grass can accept a herbicide. But first, you MUST grow the grass. Then - you will truly understand "grow the good / kill the bad".

Oh, and PS! Your profile says "Grass Type: Unsure"

You bought the seed and the bag has a label on it, describing its contents. 
YOU GOTTA LOOK! (which is my household's mantra, especially for that one missing purple sock! MUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!)


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Well said GaryC.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Honestly, to me this renovation is a write-off. You got creeping charlie and every weed known to man in there, and they will grow and spread a lot faster than the new grass you just seeded. Not to mention crabgrass season is coming. There's no reason to struggle with it for the next few years - re-do it properly in August and enjoy a nice thick beautiful lawn.

How to renovate cool season lawns


----------



## Hall (May 5, 2017)

I can not agree more with j4c11, it is far easier and cheaper with better results


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Depends on the seed used. If it's KBG, it'll spread into those spots. But otherwise will probably need to be overseeded in the fall.


----------

